# Gotta love some restaurants!



## AllenOK (May 20, 2005)

I don't know where this image was taken.  Gotta love it, though!


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2005)

I love it 

kadesma


----------



## mish (May 20, 2005)

& right over the Shell Rapid Lube, lol.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

It was taken in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. We Canadians are a humourous bunch.


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> & right over the Shell Rapid Lube, lol.


 
lol, eat at saskatoon's restaurant, and get gas???


----------



## mish (May 20, 2005)

We'll rotate your antlers & tires FREE.


----------



## texasgirl (May 20, 2005)

you guys are crazy


----------



## Zereh (May 20, 2005)

hehehe 

Z


----------



## AllenOK (May 20, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> It was taken in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. We Canadians are a humourous bunch.



I've also got a couple of the signs about warning dogs (in doggie-speak) about where they poop.  Hilarious!


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

I love that sign!


----------

